
SexyPHP: A Fun Way to Learn Object Oriented PHP - thifm
http://www.amazon.com/SexyPHP-Learn-Object-Oriented-ebook/dp/B00B5WS1Y4
======
GhotiFish
I thought it was funny, until I checked out the example content, and realized
it was a standard "php" introduction book. It doesn't build off the concept
it's title presents, and so I feel it's fair to say this book is just
pandering.

Not something I would proudly show off, by any means.

------
tangue
"You will also learn ... to manage your code with Subversion" How is this
possible in 2013 ?

------
ramayac
The author is very literally taking the phrase: "Sex sells".

------
PavlovsCat
<http://sexyphp.net/toc.html>

_Sample Job Description: Jr. PHP Developer \- The Eight Primary Categories of
JQuery Features_

o_O

~~~
PavlovsCat
Ah, I see! good luck with all that ^_^

------
klepra
Sad to see this.

